# Laptop wireless an einen normalen Router anschliessen



## reko (3. September 2006)

Hallo an alle,

ich wohne in einer WG mit Netzwerk über normalen Router mit Kabel. Da die anderen Mitbewohner keinen W-lan kompatiblen Pcs besitzen können wir uns keinen W-lan Router besorgen. Ich würde aber gerne meinen Laptop wireless benutzen. Kann ich einen Hotspot oder ähnliches an unseren normalen Router anschliessen (dort wo jetzt mein Laptop angeschlossen ist) und dann meinen Laptop wireless benutzen?

Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. September 2006)

Was du dafür brauchst ist eine Wlanbridge, zB. http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=LWZU01

Was spricht aber gegen einen Wlanrouter ?
An jeden Wlanrouter den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe kann man auch ein normales Kabelgebundenes Netzwerk anschliesen.


----------



## wischmopp90 (3. September 2006)

Es würde auch ein ganz normaler AccessPoint für wenig Geld bringen wie z.b. den hier: http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=292


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. September 2006)

wischmopp90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es würde auch ein ganz normaler AccessPoint für wenig Geld bringen wie z.b. den hier: http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=292


 
Das ist im Prinzip doch das Selbe, und beides für seinen Zweck.
Der Accespoint kostet überigens auch nicht weniger als das Gerät von meinem Link


----------



## wischmopp90 (3. September 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist im Prinzip doch das Selbe, und beides für seinen Zweck.
> Der Accespoint kostet überigens auch nicht weniger als das Gerät von meinem Link



Durchaus, finde nur einen AccessPoint von der beudeutung her besser als glich sowas *kompliziertes* wie ne WLAN Brige


----------



## ESM (9. September 2006)

Also ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, wie der Thread-Ersteller....

Also: Verbinde ich das Modem mit normalen ( Kabel ) Router, dann habe ich an meinem Rechner eine Internetverbindung; der Laptop nicht
Verbinde ich das Modem mit dem WLan-Router, hat der Laptop eine Internetverbindung; ich nicht.
Soweit is alles klar ( hoffe ich )
Verbinde ich nun Modem mit Kabelrouter und anschließend den Kabelrouter mit dem WLan-Router, hab wieder nur ich eine Verbindung, der Laptop nicht, obwohl angezeigt wird, dass er verbunden ist. ( LED's "Status", "Power", "WAN" und "WLan" leuchten bzw. blinken.
Also ich könnte ja den Rechner über Kabel an den WLan-Router anschließen und hätte trotzdem eine verbindung, ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich den Netgear gerne dazwischen hätte, weil der eine Firewall beinhaltet und die ihre Dienste ganz gut tut.

Da ich von Netzwerken sogut wie keine Ahnung habe, bräuchte ich jemanden, der mir sagen kann, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Oder wäre ein AccesPoint an den "normalen" Router sinnvoller als ein extra WLan-Router? 
( Zu meiner Verteidigung: Der WLan-Router wurde nicht von mir gekauft, sondern war da als ich nach Hause kam  )

Router sind Netgear 614 und Wireless DI-524

Danke


----------

